# The Prayer of An Unknown Confederate Soldier



## JM

The Prayer of An Unknown Confederate Soldier

I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn humbly to obey.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might do better things.

I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might be wise.

I asked for power that I might have the praise of men.
I was given weakness, that I might feel the need of God.

I asked for all things, that I might enjoy life.
I was give life, that I might enjoy all things.

I got nothing that I asked for—but got everything I had hoped for.
Almost despite myself, my unspoken prayers were answered.
I am, among all people, most richly blessed.


----------



## SueS

I love that poem and haven't seen it for years. It was on the back of a bulletin from my grandmother's church and I used it as an lettering project in art class when in highschool. Last I heard the project was at an uncle's house - maybe I'll get it back someday.

Thanks for posting it!


----------

